# Anyone got Wii FIFA 10?



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Fancy going online and having a game?

My buddy name on there is davisa1.

It's good fun playing other online players on there (don't worry I am not that good with a record of 3-10 at the moment), but it would be fun to play someone else on here :lol:


----------

